# Declention of egyik



## haitran

how to conjuagate egyik (one of the )? eg ne of you, one of us,one of them;one of my/your/his/their/our friend?


----------



## Ateesh6800

Quite a complex question. 

One of the simpler things is:

one of *my* friends = az egyik barát*om*
one of *your* (sing) friends = az egyik barát*od*
one of *his/her* friends = az egyik barát*ja*
one of *our* friends = az egyik barát*unk
*one of *your* (pl) friends = az egyik barát*otok
*one of *their* friends = az egyik barát*juk*


So there "az egyik" does not change.

It will still not change when you start adding suffixes to the noun phrase as a whole:

one of *my* friends (accusative) = az egyik barát*omat*
to one of *your* (sing) friends = az egyik barát*odnak*
from one of *his/her* friends = az egyik barát*jától*
about one of *our* friends = az egyik barát*unkról
*with one of *your* (pl) friends = az egyik barát*otokkal
*from that of one of *their* friends = az egyik barát*jukétól*

etc.

"az egyik" only receives suffixes when it _replaces_ the noun:

one of *my* friends (accusative) = az egyik barát*omat* => one of them (accusative) = az egyik*et*
to one of *your* (sing) friends = az egyik barát*odnak* => to one of them = az egyik*nek*
from one of *his/her* friends = az egyik barát*jától* => from one of them = az egyik*től*
about one of *our* friends = az egyik barát*unkról* => about one of them = az egyik*ről*
with one of *your* (pl) friends = az egyik barát*otokkal* => with one of them = az egyik*től*
from that of one of *their* friends = az egyik barát*jukétól* => from that of one of them = az egyik*étől*

As you see, "egyik" in this case simply acts as if it were a (pro)noun and takes the same suffixes.
Now, there is a set of more complex plural forms that should be learned separately. 

egyikünk = one of us
egyikőtök = one of you (plural, informal)
egyikük or egyikőjük = one of you (plural, formal), which is the same as:
egyikük or egyikőjük = one of them (plural)

*Egyikünknek* be kell mennie. One of us has to go in. Etc.

* * *

In a nutshell:
- in the "az egyik + noun" structure, the noun carries the suffixes
- if "az egyik" replaces the noun, "egyik" carries the suffixes

Hope this help. 

*A.*


----------



## haitran

thanks much Ateesh6800!


----------

